# Price Increases Coming to USA? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 2, 2011)

```
<strong>Unable to confirm as of yet</strong>

<a href="http://photorumors.com/2011/01/01/canon-rumors-us-price-increase-plus-new-compact-cameras-for-ces-2011/"><strong>PR</strong></a> has posted a report that Canon USA will be raising prices as much as 10% come February 1, 2011. I have been unable to confirm that is going to happen. The reported reason is to combat the weak US dollar.</p>
<p>Itâ€™s completely believable.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## leptonsoup337 (Jan 2, 2011)

I am not at all surprised. :


----------



## DirectInjectionPhoto (Jan 11, 2011)

I just got an email from Robert's Imaging out of Indianapolis that price increase is Feb 1. They didn't say how much, but just it's going up.


----------



## JBL (Jan 12, 2011)

There's now more confirmation with a detailed price list leaked on some sites.

This price increase only affects lenses and speedlites.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 12, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Unable to confirm as of yet
> ...



apparently it does ... which I'm surprised to see. everybody was talking about the 70-300 L coming down in price very soon, but I wonder if that will still happen.

also wonder if the new superteles are going to get jacked up in price. slow to appear and more expensive than expected seems like a nasty new year surprise from Canon


----------

